# Recital



## Baroquefanatic (Sep 6, 2008)

Dear all,

I am looking for a little advice on the following matter:

I have an A2 level recital this year, and the theme will be "European Music of the Baroque Era". I have some ideas of arias/songs from Purcell, Handel and Vivaldi, but does anyone have any suggestions as to any good arias/songs from other Baroque composers?

To make this a bit more interesting, I shall be performing in both Baritone and Countertenor voices 

Any suggestions and ways to listen to them (even extracts) would be greatly appreciated.

Best wishes to all who read this,

Baroquefanatic


----------



## Kezza (May 13, 2008)

I wish I could but I have absolutely no idea :S

Good luck though!


----------

